
Anatomy of a JavaScript Pretty Printer - nfriedly
http://blog.vjeux.com/2017/javascript/anatomy-of-a-javascript-pretty-printer.html
======
nfriedly
I've been switching everything I touch over to prettier, both side projects
and at work. Its the first formatter I've come across that isn't annoying.

And, with the ESLint plugin, its _easy:_ `eslint . --fix` and I'm done.

